
On the CCA (in)security of MTProto - xnyhps
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1177
======
Johnny_Brahms
And this will probably be another thing that the creators of Telegram will
mock, showing yet again that they are perpetually oblivious to any definition
of sound cryptography.

------
brudgers
Linked paper:
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1177.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1177.pdf)

